# Question about temps during pregnancy and after baby



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi!

I'll be quick because I'm naking...









I just started temping again. My daughter is 13 months today (Happy monthiversary!). No ppaf yet but either pre-af signs or pregnancy







signs.

My temps over the last two weeks are close to my pre-o range from before Leigh's conception. Wouldn't this mean for sure that I have not yet ovulated? Or have any of you experienced new pre and post-o temps ranges after having a baby?

And another question: do temps stay high ALL THROUGH pregnancy? If I were pregnant, I'd be about 10-14 weeks along, but my temps just don't seem high enough for me to be pregnant and are the ONLY thing keeping sane at this point (oh and two negative tests taken at two weeks interval)!

Thanks for any charters who have temped before, during and after pregnancy or anyone else who has some ideas or experience on this


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't have charts to share. But I doubt you are pregnant, your temps shoudl be hirer. For about 3 months before my first PPAF, I had tons of pregnancy symptoms- it made me crazy. I think a lot of moms go through this weird hormonal thing as the body tries to figure things out and get rolling again. Hang in there!

peace,
Laura


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

My temps were higher overall after having DD...an upward shift of about half a degree. I would not interpret temps as being post ovulation without a shift within that cycle.

I believe that temps stay high throughout pregnancy, but I do not know for sure.

What have your other signs indicated? Mucous? Cervix?


----------



## firstwomantomars (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for your answers!

I too believe (or my rational side does







) that I am not pregnant but my body is getting ready to O or AF is nearing.

I only started charting temp, cm and cervix three weeks ago when I first started suspecting pregnancy.

Noting that my temps were at the coverline or slightly below my pre-baby pre-O temps, that convinced me even more strongly than my two BFNs that I am not pregnant.

However, my cm and cervix are hard to evaluate. It 's been 2 years since I last charted... When I've checked, my cm has been creamy, and cervix was high, closed and soft.

However, for the past 2-3 weeks I have been feeling something distinctively similar to movement and this is the ONLY reason I still remotely suspect pregnancy. The frequency and growing strength of "movement" is so familiar














.

I have no pain or worrisome symptom other than that so I plan on waiting...I may consult a doctor later to rule out any infection, etc. that may cause these "twinges".

It's just that in the meantime, I have those ambivalent feelings so many women get about being/not being pregnant - we have been tta but want more children later. I've read on the boards here and elsewhere of women feeling this way when AF finally comes back so I know it can be normal but why don't I JUST KNOW if I am pregnant and why can't I make up my mind if I want to or not?

Also, why can't I stop thinking about all this?

I'm glad there's MDC!!!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you remember any egg white mucous around the time that you would suspect conception if such were the case? When my fertility returned after DD (at 27 months) my mucous patch was unmistakeable...several days long, plenty of EWM. I'd had a little here & there before, but nothing for more than 2 days and only very small quantities.

I'm new at checking my cervix. Before DD I charted temp & mucous only, but inbetween her & #2 I checked my cervix also (so only for 3 cycles...or 2 & then conception). That said, there was a distinct difference between my cervix during other cycles & at the time I would have expected AF after conception. I checked at 2 weeks post-O and it was _very_ hard and closed. Haven't checked since.

If it's giving you too much anxiety it may be worth going in to the dr just for the peace of mind!


----------

